# Coshocton ohio



## dvoigt (May 18, 2019)

Any fellow woodworkers leave near the Coshocton ohio area? I have a proposition for you... send me a private message please!


----------



## Lou Currier (May 18, 2019)

Please take the time to introduce yourself and read the forum rules.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dvoigt (May 18, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Please take the time to introduce yourself and read the forum rules.


Hey Lou, I’ve been around since day 1 of this forum. Notice the “founding member” tag next to my name.
I’m looking for someone in that area that can help me out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 18, 2019)

Derek has been around forever. I've even met him. How ya been man?


----------



## dvoigt (May 18, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> Derek has been around forever. I've even met him. How ya been man?



Busy as always. Squeezing in time for woodworking and up north lessons when I can!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 18, 2019)

dvoigt said:


> Busy as always. Squeezing in time for woodworking and up north lessons when I can!



I need to get over there myself here soon! Maybe I'll run into ya again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2019)

dvoigt said:


> Hey Lou, I’ve been around since day 1 of this forum. Notice the “founding member” tag next to my name.
> I’m looking for someone in that area that can help me out.



Sorry Derek, you'll have to excuse Lou. He got knocked on the head too many times chasing the bad guys. Good to see you on man! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 18, 2019)

dvoigt said:


> Hey Lou, I’ve been around since day 1 of this forum. Notice the “founding member” tag next to my name.
> I’m looking for someone in that area that can help me out.







For some reason thought it was an in the intro thread and didn’t even look...

Edit...I feel smaller than @Tony

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## rocky1 (May 19, 2019)

Is the duck chasing you too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (May 19, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 166206
> 
> For some reason thought it was an in the intro thread and didn’t even look...
> 
> Edit...I feel smaller than @Tony


I just looked in the number of post he had and well that got me the answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 19, 2019)

At a glance... Scroll up the page and look at the labels under the avatars. Three labels, he's way to decorated to be a newbie, then you go to Messages count. And, if you're still confused at that point, you can click on one's name and look at sign up date.


----------

